# Older fixtures



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I seen one of these way back in the day working with my father.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

And for those of you that never seen a Sisson joint. Here you go.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> And for those of you that never seen a Sisson joint. Here you go.


I haven't worked in the plumbing field for over three years, and I still have a three inch and a four inch XH sisson in my garage, you can find SV ones in any supply house, but XH is hard to come by.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> And for those of you that never seen a Sisson joint. Here you go.


 

I remember doing some remodels in Villa Park many moons ago and the inspector made us use sisson joints in a 16" crawl space, and to make matters worse it was horizontal.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a lav and a wc that were in a house that I am working on.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

This pic is my favorite


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> And for those of you that never seen a Sisson joint. Here you go.


 











This is one of your pictures Sewer Ratz from a thread a while back that I thought would fit.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/11362d1313551637-cutting-c-i-fitting-20110812183021.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If I recall I posted that for Where Am I. Some of the C.I. work he does is amazing. Wish I could do half of the stuff he gets into.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> If I recall I posted that for Where Am I. Some of the C.I. work he does is amazing. Wish I could do half of the stuff he gets into.


What's even more impressive is that the existing stack is XH, and the new fittings are SV, not a fun joint to make on the sisson.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> If I recall I posted that for Where Am I. Some of the C.I. work he does is amazing. Wish I could do half of the stuff he gets into.


 






http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/cutting-c-i-fitting-14691/index3/

Go here and scroll down a few posts. I didn't know what a sission fitting was 'til you posted that....:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> This pic is my favorite



Are these real? Or reproductions?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Are these real? Or reproductions?


The real Deal !

In a Historic building

The building has been completly gutted and is being restored. I am not sure what fixtures I will be re-installing. I am waiting for architect and designer to get there shiot together. I still need to re-pipe the building


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> The real Deal !
> 
> In a Historic building
> 
> The building has been completly gutted and is being restored. I am not sure what fixtures I will be re-installing. I am waiting for architect and designer to get there shiot together. I still need to re-pipe the building



I wouldn't be real quick to toss those in the dumpster...:yes:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I wouldn't be real quick to toss those in the dumpster...:yes:


All of the fixtures are in storage.

It is the strangest wc I have ever seen, when you poop it lands on a flat shelf then when you flush water washes it off the shelf and down the trap.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> All of the fixtures are in storage.
> 
> It is the strangest wc I have ever seen, when you poop it lands on a flat shelf then when you flush water washes it off the shelf and down the trap.



YOU POOPED IN IT???


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> YOU POOPED IN IT???


Would you rather he eat dinner from it?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> YOU POOPED IN IT???


TMI

Who me?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I see those old sinks with the integral spouts a lot in some of our older neighborhoods.

It's kind of hard to get them past the Inspectors during remodels these day's with all of the concerns about cross connections.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I see those old sinks with the integral spouts a lot in some of our older neighborhoods.
> 
> It's kind of hard to get them past the Inspectors during remodels these day's with all of the concerns about cross connections.


Because the building I am working on is a "Historical Building" we will be using the California Historical building code. We should be able to use old fixtures with no problem.


----------

